# impossibilité de se connecter a iCloud



## ironjohn (11 Avril 2021)

bonjour a tous 
je suis utilisateur de iCloud depuis maintenant le début et a ce jour aucun souci 
cependant depuis vendredi je constate des pb de synchronisation de mes différents périphérique sans prêter réellement attention
en fait de vendredi impossible pour moi de me connecter aux serveurs iCloud depuis tout mes périphériques 
aprés avoir cru a un phishing j'ai changer de mot de passe et la c'est pire mes concentrated HomeKit ne se connecte plus 
je ne plus accès a mes mail , localisation et autres.
Aprés 20 minutes aux télephone avec apple, il pense a des travaux de maintenance sur mon compte ( bof comme réponse)
Est ce déjà arrivé a quelqu'un si oui quelle solution SVP


----------



## Ronald_Apple (11 Avril 2021)

Pareil, icloud.com ne fonctionne plus. C'est un peu nul, accéssoirement je paye pour ce service


----------



## ericse (11 Avril 2021)

Ronald_Apple a dit:


> Pareil, icloud.com ne fonctionne plus. C'est un peu nul, accéssoirement je paye pour ce service


Si tu payes, tu as droit au support du service client


----------



## Ronald_Apple (11 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Si tu payes, tu as droit au support du service client


Yep, c'est la prochaine étape !


----------



## Ronald_Apple (12 Avril 2021)

Ayé, j'ai compris. C'est le réseau de ma boîte qui m'empèche d'aller sur icloud.com. Dès que je coupe le VPN du boulot, ça se passe beaucoup mieux


----------

